# southern Michigan beekeeper



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome John and glad you're here.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome John, I'm a southeast Michigan beekeeper with 2 top bar hives at the moment, getting more hives this spring. So it looks like you were able to build up your number of hives off of swarms which is a nice inexpensive way to get bees, wish I could stumble upon some swarms myself. Did you advertise somewhere or contact the police dept. to be able to pick up that many swarms? Wish you much success. John


----------



## johnboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello jmgi,
I have my name on a swarm removal list at the county MSU Extension office. Once your friends know you keep bees word gets around. Right now I have 3 bee trees, a hive in a chicken coop and one in a house wall to extract. Then this week I was contacted regarding a hive in a very large log. I'll bring it home and then when it warms up I'll split it and get them out.


----------



## maybee bee (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome John

I am just north of the Ohio line and I too have captured 3 swarms. I have also bought bees and have 2 packages ordered this spring. I have 5 hives going into the winter, but have only seen 4 flying on the warm days. Good luck with the ladies, they sure are fun.
Susan


----------

